# Defunct minor league team jerseys



## Gearhead82

I hope this is the right forum for this thread. What defunct teams jerseys do you own? Me, I still have two. I have a Saginaw Gears (IHL) from the late 70's -early 80's and, a Quad City Mallards (UHL) from the mid 90's.


----------



## JB51Hockey

Not minor but I have a Thrashers home blue jersey


----------



## No Fun Shogun

Chicago Express (ECHL).

Can't even remember the last time I wore it, though. Have an Express hat that I still wear from time to time, however.


----------



## Gearhead82

Had an Express one that I just donated to Goodwill a few weeks back.


----------



## No Fun Shogun

AvsfaninWI said:


> Had an Express one that I just donated to Goodwill a few weeks back.




Quitter! 

....though, come to think of it, the last time I wore the sweater I was 70 lbs heavier than I am right now and even back then it was a tad on the large size. Might be far too large for me now!


----------



## Gearhead82




----------



## HansH

1998-99 San Diego Gulls (replica, personalized with Len Hachborn's plate and number)
1999 WCHL All-Star (replica, unpersonalized - from the year the WCHL All-Star team played the Canadian National team)
2001 WCHL All-Star (replica, unpersonalized - from the second year that the WCHL All-Star team played the CHL All-Star team, this time in San Diego)


----------



## Avsrule2022

NHL Colorado Rockies - Rob Ramage
IHL Denver Grizzlies
AHL Albany River Rats
CHL Rocky Mountain Rage All-Star Jersey (It was given to me. As an Eagles fan, I would never purchase such a thing!)
Working on getting a WHA Denver Spurs Ralph Backstrom jersey......
Would LOVE to find a game-worn Greg Pankewicz Manitoba Moose jersey, but I've been looking for years with no luck.


----------



## Prussian_Blue

Avsrule2002 said:


> NHL Colorado Rockies - Rob Ramage
> IHL Denver Grizzlies
> AHL Albany River Rats
> CHL Rocky Mountain Rage All-Star Jersey (It was given to me. As an Eagles fan, I would never purchase such a thing!)
> Working on getting a WHL Denver Spurs Ralph Backstrom jersey......
> Would LOVE to find a game-worn Greg Pankewicz Manitoba Moose jersey, but I've been looking for years with no luck.




You're not going to find a WHL Denver Spurs Ralph Backstrom sweater... Backstrom played for the Spurs in their half-season in the WHA.

You might find a Fran Huck or a Bob McCord or a Jacques Caron or a Bob Gassoff Denver Spurs WHL sweater, though...


----------



## Avsrule2022

Prussian_Blue said:


> You're not going to find a WHL Denver Spurs Ralph Backstrom sweater... Backstrom played for the Spurs in their half-season in the WHA.
> 
> 
> 
> You might find a Fran Huck or a Bob McCord or a Jacques Caron or a Bob Gassoff Denver Spurs WHL sweater, though...




OOOPS! My bad...Edited my post to reflect the correct league.


----------



## Gearhead82

Avsrule2002 said:


> NHL Colorado Rockies - Rob Ramage
> IHL Denver Grizzlies
> AHL Albany River Rats
> CHL Rocky Mountain Rage All-Star Jersey (It was given to me. As an Eagles fan, I would never purchase such a thing!)
> Working on getting a WHA Denver Spurs Ralph Backstrom jersey......
> Would LOVE to find a game-worn Greg Pankewicz Manitoba Moose jersey, but I've been looking for years with no luck.




I'd love a Denver Grizzlies or a Rockies one.


----------



## PredsFanFromla

I have a Lake Charles IcePirates(wphl) and Teaxas Wildcatters(echl)


----------



## CaptBrannigan

Oh gosh...so many! Just off the top of my head:
Jacksonville Barracudas
Jacksonville Lizard Kings
Orlando Seals
Orlando Solar Bears (IHL)
Detroit Vipers
Topeka Scarecrows
Topeka Tarantulas
Miami Manatees
Miami Matadors
St Pete Parrots
Tallahassee Tiger Sharks
Lakeland Loggerheads
Pensacola Ice Pilots
New Mexico Scorpions
Long Beach Ice Dogs
Johnstown Chiefs
KC Blades
KC Outlaws
Rio Grande Valley Killer Bees
Richmond Valley (I think) Vipers
Lexington Men'O'War

And perhaps a few more I can't recall.


----------



## No Fun Shogun

Can't tell if that's impressive or a sign that you're the kiss of death for a minor league team, cap.


----------



## CaptBrannigan

No Fun Shogun said:


> Can't tell if that's impressive or a sign that you're the kiss of death for a minor league team, cap.




All but maybe one or two were acquired after the team folded lol. 

NHL jerseys are fun but to me nothing beats a funky, unique minor pro jersey.


----------



## HisIceness

I don't own any at this time but I see ECHL Charlotte Checker jerseys all the time at Checkers games, most popular being the ones they wore 2008-10.






I've seen a couple of Raleigh Icecaps jerseys at Hurricane games, they were more common during the teams early days in Raleigh but a good number of people have hung onto theirs. 

6 years ago I spotted a Greensboro Generals, Richmond Renegades, Greenville Grrrowl, and Columbia Inferno jersey in one night at a Checkers game. Which probably wasn't all that strange at the time, but it was if that makes sense. At that time the Grrowl, Generals, and Renegades had folded and the Inferno were in their last season before voluntary suspension (and were also one of the Checkers biggest rivals and not their opponent that night).


----------



## Shootmaster_44

I've got a few:
Johnstown Chiefs mid-90s ECHL 
Port Huron Border Cats mid-90s Colonial League
CSKA Russian Penguins IHL

I also have a couple Manitoba Moose t-shirts.


----------



## offkilter

Worcester Icecats
Lowell Lockmonsters
Lowell Devils
Trenton Devils
Connecticut Whale(technically)

You should ask me how many logo pins I have, that's a much longer list.


----------



## Gearhead82

I forgot one, Peoria Rivermen (AHL). If I look hard enough, I'd probably find the jerseys I had for the IHL and ECHL Rivermen too.


----------



## Gearhead82

offkilter said:


> Worcester Icecats
> Lowell Lockmonsters
> Lowell Devils
> Trenton Devils
> Connecticut Whale(technically)
> 
> You should ask me how many logo pins I have, that's a much longer list.




OK, list your pin collection.


----------



## spitshockey81

Denver Grizzlies home white
Indianapolis Ice home white
Minnesota Moose home white
Huntington Blizzard road black
Huntington Blizzard alternate teal


----------



## Gearhead82

Does anyone know where I might find a Saginaw Gears circa 81-82 season jersey?


----------



## Ralph Slate

I have a Minnesota Iron Rangers jersey from their partial season in the AHA.


----------



## WanderingCapsFan

Off the top of my head, all game worn:

ECHL-

Long Beach Ice Dogs (7)
Victoria Salmon Kings (2)
Phoenix Roadrunners (2)
Fresno Falcons (2)
Augusta Lynx
Pensacola Ice Pilots
Chicago Express
Charlotte Express
Columbia Inferno
Greenville Grrrowl
San Diego Gulls

AHL-

Iowa Chops 
Iowa Stars
Houston Aeros

IHL-

Orlando Solar Bears
Utah Grizzlies
Detroit Vipers (Not game worn....a Bondra authentic)

CHL-

Rocky Mountain Rage

Plus a WPHL Tucson Scorch that was worn in the preseason before they folded prior to playing a regular season game.

I may have missed one or two.


----------



## CaptBrannigan

WanderingCapsFan said:


> Plus a WPHL Tucson Scorch that was worn in the preseason before they folded prior to playing a regular season game.
> 
> I may have missed one or two.




That is awesome. I looked forever before landing one of those. Mine's not worn though. Congrats on that. 


Just acquired a San Francisco Spiders.


----------



## WanderingCapsFan

CaptBrannigan said:


> That is awesome. I looked forever before landing one of those. Mine's not worn though. Congrats on that.
> 
> 
> Just acquired a San Francisco Spiders.




Thanks, man.

Those Spiders jerseys are cool!


----------



## GarbageGoal

Augusta Lynx
Cleveland Barons
Cleveland Lumberjacks
Louisiana Ice Gators
Rhode Island Storm
Providence Reds


----------



## Astoria

CHL
San Antonio Iguanas


----------



## LadyStanley

ECHL Macon Whoopee (red goalie GW, white)
ECHL San Francisco Bulls (game worn orange, white)


----------



## iamjs

CaptBrannigan said:


> Just acquired a San Francisco Spiders.




That sound you hear is me being jealous. I looked for a Spiders jersey for years.

Jacksonville Lizard Kings (ECHL) - 2
Johnstown Chiefs (6) - Four game worns and three replicas. But that add up to seven. I ended up selling one last year. Long story short, it ended up finding it's way back to the player who wore it.
San Diego Gulls (IHL)
St. Georges-de-Beauce Garaga (LNAH) - technically since they were sold and rebranded as the Cool 103.5 St Georges

Jerseys I want: 
Hampton Roads Admirals, pre-1995





Miami Matadors, 1998-99




basically the holy grail. There are a few different stories on what happened to the Matadors game-worns. One says that they were sold back to the players. Another says that the now former owner kept one home and away and the rest are sitting in a storage bin in Chicago. That was over 10 years ago though. http://www.gameworn.net/cgi-bin/GW/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=6;t=009562
_
edit: Whoa, just checked MeiGray and there's one for sale._ 
http://www.meigray.com/edealinv/ser...el=&oldParentID=&catParentID=59845&scId=59845


----------



## ElGuapo

I have a replica 97-98 WPHL San Angelo Outlaws jersey, replica early 2000's CHL San Angelo Saints jersey, game worn Tyler Knight San Angelo Saints jersey, and Scott Reid (San Angelo Saints) CHL All-Star game game worn jersey.


----------



## doncherrysgrill

LadyStanley said:


> ECHL Macon Whoopee (red goalie GW, white)
> ECHL San Francisco Bulls (game worn orange, white)




These are two jerseys I REALLY want. Wouldn't care if it was GW or a replica or whatever but specifically looking for a Macon Whoopee jersey.


----------



## Chairman Mallard

petejudge said:


> These are two jerseys I REALLY want. Wouldn't care if it was GW or a replica or whatever but specifically looking for a Macon Whoopee jersey.




http://sharksoutlet.com/bullsauthentic.html

Bulls Jerseys.


----------



## Dirty Old Man

CaptBrannigan said:


> Orlando Solar Bears (IHL)




I have one of these, being from Orlando. What's funny is that the old local Tier III Jr A team here, the Phoenix Polar Bears, had a logo that was a direct ripoff of Orlando's, just changing the palm tree to a cactus. And my rink's travel teams all had that logo as well (the "Junior Polar Bears"). So I would get a lot of strange looks from people when I wore mine ("why is yours that hideous shade of aqua? and why does it have a palm tree?").


----------



## Blues

Lubbock Cotton Kings






Bossier-Shreveport Mudbugs


----------



## CJNewman

Does anybody actually have an Albany Choppers jersey I can never find one anywhere. It is sentimental to me because I had my 11th birthday at one of there games and we were literally the only people there.


----------



## JDogindy

CJNewman said:


> Does anybody actually have an Albany Choppers jersey I can never find one anywhere. It is sentimental to me because I had my 11th birthday at one of there games and we were literally the only people there.




The logo's cool, but I'm not sure if any of them still exist.

I want an AHL Houston Aeros jersey with the blue fighter jet logo so badly.


----------



## Predarat

I have a white San Antonio Iguanas jersey from their CHL days, a Nashville Nighthawks jersey that my son has, I will have to check my closet to see if I have any more.


----------



## forsbergavs32

Not a jersey, but I have a broken stick autographed by the Fresno Falcons (somewhere during like 97-99 I think). Also I'm sure I have a Falcons shirt somewhere too.


----------



## Flyboy34

Here is my list:

San Francisco Spiders (Black)
Houston Aeros (Navy)
Pensacola Ice Pilots (Red/Black/Grey)
Dayton Bombers (White)
Owen Sound Attack (Black)


----------



## iamjs

CaptBrannigan said:


> Oh gosh...so many! Just off the top of my head:
> Jacksonville Barracudas
> Jacksonville Lizard Kings
> Orlando Seals
> Orlando Solar Bears (IHL)
> Detroit Vipers
> Topeka Scarecrows
> Topeka Tarantulas
> Miami Manatees
> *Miami Matadors*
> St Pete Parrots
> Tallahassee Tiger Sharks
> Lakeland Loggerheads
> Pensacola Ice Pilots
> New Mexico Scorpions
> Long Beach Ice Dogs
> Johnstown Chiefs
> KC Blades
> KC Outlaws
> Rio Grande Valley Killer Bees
> Richmond Valley (I think) Vipers
> Lexington Men'O'War
> 
> And perhaps a few more I can't recall.






how and where did you get a Matadors' jersey?


----------



## Predshockey17

I have a couple rare UHL jerseys I think. A Leigh Valley Extreme (PA) and a Canton (OH) ice patrol or express something like that. Got them in Michigan of all places. Neither team actually took the ice. If you google the team names a couple logos pop up. Anyone else have these?


----------



## Gearhead82

Some nice collections.


----------



## Houston Penguin

Baton Rouge Kingfish (home, last season)
Arkansas RiverBlades (home, last season)
El Paso Buzzards (replica)


----------



## bobbyp6565

Gearhead82 said:


> I hope this is the right forum for this thread. What defunct teams jerseys do you own?





All game worn jerseys -

North Bay Centennials 1985-1986 Mike Hartman Road - OHL
Toledo Storm 2006-2007 Brett Angel Road - ECHL
North Bay Centennials 2000-2001 Chris Thorburn Road - CHL
Verdun Junior Canadiens 1985-1986 Don McGrath Home - QMJHL
St. Jean Mission 2002-2003 Kevin Holliday Road - QSPHL
Sherbrooke St. Francois Saints 2004-2005 Sasha Lakovic Road - LNAH


----------



## Paul Bunyan

1 Phoenix Roadrunners 
2 Victoria Salmon Kings
2 Johnstown Chiefs 
1 Texas Wildcatters
1 Abbotsford Heat
2 Houston Aeros
2 P.E.I. Rocket

All Gamers. 

I've got two Thrashers Gamers too, obviously not a minor league team though.


----------



## hoodle

Toledo Storm Echl (4)
Dayton Bombers Echl
St. John Flames AHl
Houston Aeroes AHL
Cincinnati Cyclones IHL
Indianapolis Ice IHL- Looking for more info on this...Black #8 Silver skater with NNOB


----------



## bobbyp6565

*Beast of New Haven*

1998-1999 Joey Tetarenko Beast of New Haven gameworn home jersey


----------



## CMUBrent

*My Collection*

The ones I have:

Saginaw:
1996-97 Lumber Kings home
1998-99 Gears road
1999-00 Gears road
2002-03 Spirit home

Flint:
1998-99 Generals home
1999-00 Generals road

Port Huron:
1999-2000 Border Cats third
2004-05 Beacons home
2005-06 Flags road (Kam White game-worn)
2007-08 Icehawks road
2009-10 Icehawks home (#37 game worn)
2010-11 Fighting Falcons road

CHL Dayton Gems home and road
Detroit Vipers road
Iowa Stars road
Manitoba Moose road
1997-98 Brantford Smoke road (Paul Polillo game-worn, autographed)
Charlestown Chiefs road


----------



## AHLFAN

*Team Pins*

Someone asked what team pins people have. Here is my list.

AHL:

Baltimore Bandits (6), Portland Pirates (old & new logo), Houston Aeros, Rochester Americans (2), Sherbrooke Canadiens, AHL 50th Anniversary, Cincinnati Ducks, St. Catharines Saints, New Haven Senators, St. John Flames (both logos), PEI Senators, Cleveland Barons, Quebec Citadelles, Sherbrooke Jets, Moncton Hawk Calder Cup Champions, Norfolk Admirals (2 Old Logos), St. Johns Maple Leafs, Kentucky Thoroughblades, Manitoba Moose, Utica Devils, Binghamton Rangers, Chicago Wolves, Milwaukee Admirals (old logo), Baltimore Skipjacks (2 Black and Gold), Manchester Monarchs, Worcester Icecats, Capital District Islanders, Lowell Monsters, Albany River Rats, Fredericton Canadiens, Providence Bruins, New Haven Nighthawks (3), Syracuse Canucks, Louisville Panthers, Cornwall Aces, Maine Mariners (Black & Yellow), Philadelphia Phantoms, Halifax Citadels, Nova Scotia Oilers, Syracuse Crunch, Montreal/Nova Scotia Voyageurs, Hershey Bears, Bridgeport Sound Tigers, Syracuse Crunch (caped man logo), Utah Grizzlies, New Market Saints, New Haven Beast, Hamilton Bulldogs, Springfield Indians, AHL, Wilkes Barre Scranton Penguins, Maine Mariners (Black & Orange), Hartford Wolfpack, Grand Rapid Griffins, Carolina Monarchs, Springfield Falcons, Maine Mariners (B&O 10th Ann.), Binghamton Whalers, Moncton Hawks, Moncton Golden Flames, Baltimore Skipjacks (2 Red White and Blue)

Also have some NHL pins, AHL Booster Club Pins and Novelty pins.


----------



## CMUBrent

Predshockey17 said:


> I have a couple rare UHL jerseys I think. A Leigh Valley Extreme (PA) and a Canton (OH) ice patrol or express something like that. Got them in Michigan of all places. Neither team actually took the ice. If you google the team names a couple logos pop up. Anyone else have these?






I've never seen a Canton Ice Patrol jersey before. Any pics?


----------



## garnetpalmetto

Columbia Inferno (ECHL)

2004-05 - Gameworn goalie cut white jersey (Dave Marlin)
2004-05 - Replica dark jersey


----------



## Timl2009

CMUBrent said:


> I've never seen a Canton Ice Patrol jersey before. Any pics?




I'd love to see one of those too..


----------



## Predshockey17

CMUBrent said:


> I've never seen a Canton Ice Patrol jersey before. Any pics?




Hey I just saw this tonight, (haven't logged in for a while) I will try to get some posted this week!


----------



## Bongo

So, other than eBay, where can one find these to buy?


----------



## Woo Hockey

Here are all of the Worcester Sharks Jerseys we have, I think we might have a few more...

08-09 White/Teal - Claude Lemieux #32
09-10 White/Teal - Frazer McLaren #10
12-13 White - Lane Scheidl #68 
12-13 Black/Purple March of Dimes - Thomas Heemskerk #33
13-14 Teal - Matt Nieto #17
13-14 Blue Shine Initiative - Travis Oleksuk #21
14-15 Camo Habitat for Humanity "Heroes Night" - Travis Oleksuk #21
14-15 Camo Habitat for Humanity "Heroes Night" - Aaron Dell #29
14-15 White "IceCats Throwback" - Freddie Hamilton #12
14-15 White "IceCats Throwback" - Nick Jones #25
14-15 White/Blue Make-A-Wish Warmup - Kyle Bigos #6
14-15 White/Pink Pink in the Rink - Willie Coetzee #26
14-15 White - Travis Oleksuk #21 "A"
14-15 White - Bryan Lerg #11 "C"
14-15 White - Micheal Haley #18 "A"
14-15 White - Matt Taormina #20 "A"
14-15 Teal - Travis Oleksuk #21 
14-15 Teal - J.P. Anderson #34


----------



## iamjs

JDogindy said:


> The logo's cool, but I'm not sure if any of them still exist.




found one on eBay 






http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-AUT...E-JERSEY-LG-/171943542098?hash=item2808a23d52


----------



## GreenHornet

I have an Atlanta Knights (IHL) jersey circa 1992.


----------



## kimbohal65

*Lumber Kings Jersey*

Are you interested in selling the Lumber Kings Jersey?





CMUBrent said:


> The ones I have:
> 
> Saginaw:
> 1996-97 Lumber Kings home
> 1998-99 Gears road
> 1999-00 Gears road
> 2002-03 Spirit home
> 
> Flint:
> 1998-99 Generals home
> 1999-00 Generals road
> 
> Port Huron:
> 1999-2000 Border Cats third
> 2004-05 Beacons home
> 2005-06 Flags road (Kam White game-worn)
> 2007-08 Icehawks road
> 2009-10 Icehawks home (#37 game worn)
> 2010-11 Fighting Falcons road
> 
> CHL Dayton Gems home and road
> Detroit Vipers road
> Iowa Stars road
> Manitoba Moose road
> 1997-98 Brantford Smoke road (Paul Polillo game-worn, autographed)
> Charlestown Chiefs road


----------



## paul-laus

CaptBrannigan said:


> Oh gosh...so many! Just off the top of my head:
> Jacksonville Barracudas
> Jacksonville Lizard Kings
> Orlando Seals
> Orlando Solar Bears (IHL)
> Detroit Vipers
> Topeka Scarecrows
> Topeka Tarantulas
> Miami Manatees
> Miami Matadors
> St Pete Parrots
> Tallahassee Tiger Sharks
> Lakeland Loggerheads
> Pensacola Ice Pilots
> New Mexico Scorpions
> Long Beach Ice Dogs
> Johnstown Chiefs
> KC Blades
> KC Outlaws
> Rio Grande Valley Killer Bees
> Richmond Valley (I think) Vipers
> Lexington Men'O'War
> 
> And perhaps a few more I can't recall.




Why do I get the feeling that you literally own zero of these jerseys.....You went to google and typed in *scarce* or _*hard to find *_minor league jerseys and then listed a bunch of them in no particular order...


----------



## Paul Bunyan

_Updated: _

*AHL*

Abbotsford Heat 2013-2014 Ben Hanowski
Houston Aeros 2008-2009 Krys Kolanos (Green)
Houston Aeros 2008-2009 Nolan Schaefer (White)
Houston Aeros 2012-2013 Jonas Brodin (White)
Worcester Sharks 2007-2008 Craig Valette (Black)
Worcester Sharks 2010-2011 Carter Hutton (Teal)
Worcester Sharks 2012-2013 Frazer McLaren (White)
Worcester Sharks 2012-2013 Brandon Mashinter (Teal)
Worcester Sharks 2013-2014 Bracken Kearns (White)

*ECHL *

Bakersfield Condors 2010-2011 Joey Ryan (Black w/2011 All Star Patch)
Bakersfield Condors 2010-2011 Joey Ryan (White w/2011 All Star Patch)
ECHL All Star Skills Competition Erik Burgdoerfer (Bakersfield)
Johnstown Chiefs Brandon Straub 2007-2008 Black Set 1 w/ 20th Anniversary Patch
Johnstown Chiefs Alex Penner 2008-2009 White Set 1 w/'7' Patch
Las Vegas Wranglers 2010-2011 Geoff Paukovich (White/Black)
Las Vegas Wranglers 2011-2012 Geoff Paukovich (Black Kelly Cup Finals)
Las Vegas Wranglers 2012-2013 Geoff Paukovich (White/Red)
Las Vegas Wranglers 2012-2013 Channing Boe (Red/White) 
Mississippi Sea Wolves 2008-2009 Michael Couch White Set 1
Mississippi Sea Wolves 2008-2009 Chris Zarb Blue Set 1
Phoenix Roadrunners 2007-2008 Gino Guyer (White)
Texas Wildcatters 2007-2008 Moises Gutierrez (Black set 1)
Texas Wildcatters 2007-2008 Moises Gutierrez (White set 1)
Toledo Storm Early 90s First Warm Up Jersey 
Toledo Storm 1999-2000 Chris Gingac (Red)
Trenton Devils 2010-2011 Jeff Lerg (White)
Victoria Salmon Kings 2008-2009 Sean O'Connor (Navy)
Victoria Salmon Kings Practice Jersey 2008-2009 (Yellow)
Victoria Salmon Kings 2010-2011 Riley Gill (Navy)
*
UK Super League*

2000-2001 London Knights – Dave Morrisette (Home)

*EBL*

KHL Medvescak Zagreb 2011-2012 Dario Kostovic (white)

*Canadian Teams....*

Brampton Battalion – Phil Oreskovic 2006-2007 (White)
Brampton Battalion – Bryan Pitton 2005-2008? (Green)
Chilliwack Bruins
P.E.I. Rocket 2012-2013 Alex Micallef (Red)
P.E.I. Rocket 2012-2013 Troy Vance (Red)
P.E.I. Rocket 2012-2013 Troy Vance (White)
Windsor Wild 2011-2012 Stephane Boileau (Red)
Windsor Wild 2011- 2012 Stephane Boileau (White)
Windsor Wild 2011-2012 Marc-Andre Huot (Red)
Windsor Wild 2011-2012 Marc-Andre Huot (White)
Windsor Wild 2011-2012 Samuel Grenache (Red)
Windsor Wild 2011-2012 Samuel Grenache (White)
Windsor Wild 2011-2012 Jonathan LaBelle (White)
Windsor Wild 2011-2012 FrÃ©dÃ©rick CÃ´tÃ© (Red)


----------



## bobbyp6565

*All game worn jerseys -*

North Bay Centennials 1985-1986 Mike Hartman Road - OHL
Toledo Storm 2006-2007 Brett Angel Road - ECHL
North Bay Centennials 2000-2001 Chris Thorburn Road - CHL 
Verdun Junior Canadiens 1985-1986 Don McGrath Home - QMJHL
St. Jean Mission 2002-2003 Kevin Holliday Road - QSPHL
Sherbrooke St. Francois Saints 2004-2005 Sasha Lakovic Road - LNAH
Beast of New Haven 1998-1999 Joey Tetarenko Home - AHL


*Added since original post -*

Salt Lake Golden Eagles 1990-1991 Ken Sabourin Road - IHL
Philadelphia Phantoms 1998-1999 Steve McLaren Road - AHL
Philadelphia Phantoms 1999-2000 Francis Lessard Home - AHL
Lowell Lock Monsters 2004-2005 Brantt Myhres Home - AHL
St. Georges Garaga 2000-2001 Mario Roberge Home - LNAH
Granby Predateurs 2002-2003 Link Gaetz Road - LNAH
Plymouth Whalers 2008-2009 Leo Jenner Home - OHL
Saguenay 98.3 2008-2009 Steve Bosse Road - LNAH
Pont-Rouge Lois Jeans 2009-2010 Mike Brault Home - LNAH
Trois-Rivieres Viking 2013-2014 Tommy Bolduc Home - LNAH


----------



## Babe Ruth

Anyone remember the ECHL's _Hampton Roads_ Admirals (prior to becoming the Norfolk Admirals) (?)
Their early 90s blue & yellow colors..


----------



## bobbyp6565

*Just added -*

1997-1998 Darren Banks gameworn Detroit Vipers road jersey - Turner Cup Finals worn, repaired neck, repaired/modified fight strap, heavy wear to the sleeves with over two dozen repairs between them â€“


----------



## bobbyp6565

1996-1997 Barry Potomski gameworn Phoenix Road Runners home jersey â€“ throwback style worn by the late former Kings and Sharks tough guy that has an interesting fight strap set-up â€“ strap is very short and sloppily stitched in pretty low in back, not sure if typical of this manufacturer or not? â€“ jersey is autoâ€™d on both front and back -


----------



## CaptBrannigan

paul-laus said:


> Why do I get the feeling that you literally own zero of these jerseys.....You went to google and typed in *scarce* or _*hard to find *_minor league jerseys and then listed a bunch of them in no particular order...



I don't know, maybe you have trust issues in your personal life? 
Will post pics when I have the time.


----------



## CaptBrannigan

Just two from the top of my old photobucket account...


----------



## JDogindy

Not trying to solicit, but I work at Goodwill as an eCommerce poster for the online auction. I just uploaded a set of replica hockey jerseys that include an autographed IHL Indianapolis Ice jersey.


----------



## Drrocket9

I have a few reps from 90s IHL

Indianapolis Ice Blk Purple
Atlanta Knights Blk Blue
Detroit Vipers Dark Multi color
96 IHL Western Allstar Blk

Have a KC Blades white, Kentucky Thoroblades greenish with purple, SF Bulls white signed by 1st year roster.

Forgot to include a SF Spiders white


----------



## JDogindy

When money isn't an issue for me, I'm gonna buy a replica Quebec Citadelles jersey. I also want the blue fighter jet Houston Zeros but that one is rare.


----------



## HisIceness

Somebody at a bus stop here in Charlotte was wearing a blue Thrashers jersey last week, thought that was really random.

Couldn't tell whose jersey it was, looked like Evander Kane to me.

Yes I know this is supposed to be minor league, but wanted to share anyways


----------



## HannuJ

i have a game worn dark Moncton Hawks jersey.
#16 (Randy Gilhen). fight strap's cut off, no name plate. they used to do that, i think, so they could re-use the jerseys the next year.

looking for a Sherbrooke Jets jersey. only seen 1 game worn one


----------



## ADKthunderFan34

Adirondack Flames-Home and away (red, white)

Adirondack Phantoms- Home, away, alternate (black, white, orange)

Dayton Bombers- Home, away (white, blue)

Adirondack flames game worn pink in the rink jersey

Adirondack Red Wings- Home (white)

Albany River rats- away (red)

Utica devils-home, away (red, White)

Connecticut whale- home, away (green, white)

Wheeling thunderbirds- home (white)

Chesapeake icebreakers- away (black)

Laredo bucks- home, away (blue, white)


----------



## JDogindy

Got my eyes on a Rocky Mountain Rage jersey.


----------



## sabremike

I wish I could get a game used Danbury Trashers jersey. Worked for the team and I still kick myself that I didn't buy one. I have two Danbury Whalers ones:

Game issued Wayne Sands 3rd jersey with Newtown Hockey patch from team's first season.

Game used Nik Temple home jersey from team's second season.


----------



## nativecbj

I've got a Dayton Bombers jersey that was used before the team was a CBJ affiliate. Would share but I don't know how from my phone.


----------



## bobbyp6565

1999-2000 Brantt Myhres gameworn Kentucky Thoroughblades home - fight damage to the front of the neck and lots of filth around the collar from being grabbed during fights -













1993-1994 Kerry Toporowski gameworn Las Vegas Thunder home - light wear -


----------

